# South of France and water parks - recommendations please.



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Dear All

We are considering a trip to the south coast of France and since we have two young daughters (11 and 7) we thought it would be fun if we could visit a water park or two whilst there. 

We'd be very grateful if anyone has any advice on where to stay and/or could recommend a water park? 

Many thanks

Mark & Karen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There is an aire at Narbonne Plage which is right next door to the Aquajet Leisure Park, €10 per night.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=823

We haven't used the park as we visit out of season when its closed but it looks ok...

http://www.audetourisme.com/diffusi...arbonne-plage/aquajet_TFOLOILAR0110000019.php

Pete


----------



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Mark and Karen

The aqualand water parks are worth considering - we have tried nearly all of them. Our 2 teenage boys started going to Aqualands at about your girls' ages, and are still eager to go this holiday.

You can buy tickets ahead of your visit on the internet (in English too, if French is a problem), but you need to know exactly which one you are going to, not the exact date. The ticket is open ended for the season although you cannot use the internet ticket the same day you have extracted it. Can of course buy at the ticket counter at Aqualand. There can be a queue - less so on cooler days, in our experience. The site is:

http://www.aqualand.fr 
We have found that the parks are clean, well maintained, and all ages and most 'fright desire levels' are catered for- the extremity levels are indicated (I wimpily avoid the black!!). We tend to take in our own food and drink, although there is plenty available inside. There are lockers or 'huts' for want of a better description, where you store or hand over your belongings and can retrieve as required. This is pretty handy if all four of you want to do the rides/slides together.

Happily let you have any more info..

Best wishes

Debbie


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Thanks ever so much for that info. The kids are very impressed!


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Mark and Karen

We went to the Water Park at Narbonne Plage a couple of years ago.

It's OK and reasonably priced, a good break from the beach. The Aire is great for the beach but don't expect lecky in the summer as it is nearly always full July and August but we never really had a problem getting on. There was loads of wild camping/Aires near beaches south of Sete, shame that the beach road is no longer accessable just south of Sete. 

We went that way mid August without booking and had no probs.

Enjoy

Regards

Dick


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Mark & Karen,

We've just returned from a similar jaunt with our two boy's (10 & 12), utilising campsites with decent pool facilities.

We went down the Atlantic coast as far south as Bayonne then up to Ile d'Oleron and back through the Loire to Calais.

We stuck to Castels, Yelloh and Airotel campsites which were all reasonably priced, for the time of year (Mid June) and quality of services.

If you want more specifics just PM me and I'll fill in the details.

Regards

Andy


----------

